# My kit



## ette (May 8, 2007)

l


----------



## MACisME (May 8, 2007)

wonderful collection miss! where is that big case from with the pockets in sight... and how much?


----------



## Hilly (May 8, 2007)

Awesome stuff!!! It looks so professional!


----------



## ette (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_Awesome stuff!!! It looks so professional!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks haha I suppose I am a professional...this is my pro kit!
The case is from http://salon.wimexbeauty.com/Merchan...  ry_Code=5010


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

omg im jealous! lovin the big train case i want one! and the gucci bag is soo cute


----------



## ette (May 9, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## pearl (May 13, 2007)

Ahh be careful of the MSFS on the edge of the table!! That makes me nervous, lol!
Amazing collection though, love the biiiig case with drawers.


----------



## n_c (May 14, 2007)

^^^Ah! that's what I was just thinking...btw nice collection.


----------



## MisaMayah (May 14, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!! I've never seen a huge collection like this before,lol..
I love the Silver drawers!!


----------



## ette (May 16, 2007)

Hehe, I will move them further back on the table!
Thanks


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

NOT REAL GUCCI?? couldv'e fooled me!!
ps-LOVE your brush collection!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 17, 2007)

LOVE your kit! how do you like the Nixie pigments? I've been wanting to try the brand out for a while and the piggies are probably where I'd start...TIA!


----------



## ette (May 24, 2007)

They're amazing! Especially Wicked! It's a beauty blackish color but its really a deeeeeeeeep metallic-y green. Stunning! I also love Nectar (beautiful orange gold with white pearl), Oasis (the prettiest blue ever), Mystic (gorgeous teal), Ruby Slippers (true red pigment), Emerald City (beautiful deep emerald), and Antares (purple grey with pearl).


----------



## grlygrlnyc (May 24, 2007)

Love it, your kit is great! One question, how do u use you Nars St Bart's multiple... I have one I haven't used because I just don't know how!!


----------



## ette (May 24, 2007)

I take two fingers, press them onto the multiple so I get some on my fingers. Then I rub those fingers with the same fingers on the other hand to warm the cream. After that I apply it under the cheekbones, the sides and tip of nose, the top of forehead, and temples. Then I blend with a large buffer brush.


----------



## grlygrlnyc (May 24, 2007)

Thanks so much! I will try it tommorrow!


----------



## coachkitten (May 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is a great collection!  I want to come over and play with it all!


----------



## Margolicious (Jan 30, 2008)

I ordered that train case just now. Sooo excited and can't wait till I get it home.


----------



## Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

in the last picture


what is that corally peach lipgloss to the right of the givenchy blush? near the bottom left...



awesome collection, I'm gonna go check out nixie cos it sounds amazing!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 31, 2008)

Amazing collection!  There is just so much!  I could go nuts with it for weeks!  LOL


----------

